# Brag, Farleys D Timothy John



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All;

This past year was not the best one for me. Last January 4th my oldest brother Jim passed away. Thirty one days later my only other sibling Tim also passed away. As suspected I was devastated. One of my girls was pregnant at the time and her first due date was February 8, but as luck has it, she came a few days early,the litter was born while my brother passed. My husband John was not able to come with me to the hospital when Timmy passed. The two were very close. 

Long story short, we kept the pick boy from that litter (BeBe x Santiago) and named him Farleys D Timothy John, after my brother. His call name is TJ, no one ever referred to my brother as TJ. Well TJ finished his championship this past weekend as a puppy! He was shown less than 3 months and had a 3 point, 4 point, and 5 point major in the mix. Needless to say, we are very proud of him. Hopefully I will be able to keep up 3 show coats while I am recovering from my next knee replacement!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of your losses. Sounds like you have a real winner of a pup, congratulations. Would love to see photos of TJ.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, once I get his finishing picture I will post it!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Terry, such impossibly heartbreaking news juxtaposed with such exciting, heartening recognition of your program and the Poodles you produce. Thank goodness for your DH, who I know must be a huge support.

Wishing you continued steady progress in the grief process and simultaneously with your beautiful Spoos. And your knees, too, of course. Congratulations on another puppy finish!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m very sorry for your loss. 

Congrats on your puppy. TJ seems very promising !


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your brothers Terry. 

Congrats on finishing TJ. I also wanted to tell you how stunning I thought Santiago was at Westminster! I watched the breed judging via internet and knew it was Santiago without looking at the premium list.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry that you had to lose your siblings so close together - devastating. But that puppy championship - hurrah. And the gorgeous Santiago - they are your blessings and marks of your excellence.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Rug Guy said:


> So sorry to hear of the loss of your brothers Terry.
> 
> Congrats on finishing TJ. I also wanted to tell you how stunning I thought Santiago was at Westminster! I watched the breed judging via internet and knew it was Santiago without looking at the premium list.


Thank you Rug Guy, Westminster was certainly an exciting year this year!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Asta's Mom said:


> Sorry that you had to lose your siblings so close together - devastating. But that puppy championship - hurrah. And the gorgeous Santiago - they are your blessings and marks of your excellence.


Thank you Asta's Mom. TJ is Santiago's son.


----------

